# Can I use E10?



## gameboyy33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can the Nissan Sentra 1998 B14s use E10/Ethanol fuel already? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gameboyy33 (Oct 23, 2007)

You can check this site for more info:
Is E10 (10% Ethanol) Fuel Safe in My Car? :: ABC Brisbane

Quote:"Nissan vehicles manufactured from 1 January 2004 onwards are capable of operation on ethanol-blended fuels up to E10 (10% ethanol), providing that blending of the ethanol component to the petroleum component of the fuel has been properly made at the fuel refinery (ie there is no "splash-blending" of the fuel). For Nissan vehicles manufactured prior to 1 January 2004, Nissan Australia does not recommend the use of E10 because of drivability concerns and/or material compatibility issues."


----------

